# Biggest desert scorpion available in pet-trade



## peejay (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Desert hairies are nice but not really big enough for me.
Does anyone know of any larger desert scorpions in the world which are bigger, but of course, not too venomous ?
Thanks


----------



## calum (Apr 27, 2009)

I think _Hadrurus_ is as big as you will get, apart from mabye say some african species... but they aren't really "desert" more "savannah". but I think _Parabuthus_ Sp get quite chunky too.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont know how big you want :? my spadix is really pushin 5"

if you're looking for monsters, i think you'll have to get a forest scorp...


----------



## Aztek (Apr 27, 2009)

Hadrurus in the pet trade.

If you want a different look. Parabuthus is the biggest of the buthidae's and it's also a desert scorpion.


----------



## pandinus (Apr 27, 2009)

parabuthus transvaalicus and villosus can grow to approximately the same size as hadrurus spp. the largest scorpions in the world rarely exceed eight inches in captivity, and by design desert scorpions will never be able to attain the same size as the largest tropical species, because the main reason why these giants get so large is because they have near unlimited rescources. there is more oxygen in the rainforest thanks to dense vegitation, moisture is also easier to come by as is prey. all of these rescources are in much smaller supply in barron places like the desert, and it is much less practical for an animal to grow to larger sizes with such limited resources.



John

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## saxman146 (Apr 28, 2009)

Typically these African scorps have a grade 3-4 out of five on the toxicity scale. However, most of these scorps can deliver a good dose of venom. I would not call them safe by any means. If you are concerned about toxicity, you may want to rethink this. There are other big scorpions out there. Also I might add that you will pay a pretty penny for most of the parabuthus species as well.


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 28, 2009)

How about Hadogenes sp. (Flatrocks)?

Mostly dry habitat, huge and virtually no sting to worry about.

John
];')


----------



## gambite (Apr 29, 2009)

I second H. paucidens. My big female is almost larger than my biggest Emp, and definitely a lot cooler looking (especially since that emp is not dead, but that is for another thread...).


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 29, 2009)

Kugellager said:


> How about Hadogenes sp. (Flatrocks)?
> 
> Mostly dry habitat, huge and virtually no sting to worry about.
> 
> ...


yeah i second this


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I didn't even think about those!  Some people complain about not seeing them in terrs.  I keep them in these flat containers, some people might want more room for them though.  But they seem to do very well in these.  They have two places to go between, ...the rock and the substrate, and the rock and the plastic on top.  They like to squeeze between the plastic and top a lot so I seem them a lot.  It's cool to watch them chase down something when they are hungry.  But they seem to be good at keeping most of the calories they put in so you can fill them up fast.  I'm going to breed these trogs but the male isn't adult yet, I think I'll live that long.  You almost have to be squeezing these for them to sting in defense, but they sting some of the smallest prey they clamp on to ..pinchy dooods.  I offer water because I did see them drink ...finally.


----------



## peejay (Apr 29, 2009)

*big desert scorpions*

Thanks everyone for all the useful info.
That gives me a lot of species to research.
                                               peejay


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Nov 30, 2009)

*big scorpions*

i have a couple of big emperors not venomous and very handleable


----------



## rasputin (Nov 30, 2009)

TheScorpionLord said:


> i have a couple of big emperors not venomous and very handleable


Those don't qualify as desert scorps


----------



## Taryllton (Nov 30, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah I didn't even think about those!  Some people complain about not seeing them in terrs.  I keep them in these flat containers, some people might want more room for them though.  But they seem to do very well in these.  They have two places to go between, ...the rock and the substrate, and the rock and the plastic on top.  They like to squeeze between the plastic and top a lot so I seem them a lot.  It's cool to watch them chase down something when they are hungry.  But they seem to be good at keeping most of the calories they put in so you can fill them up fast.  I'm going to breed these trogs but the male isn't adult yet, I think I'll live that long.  You almost have to be squeezing these for them to sting in defense, but they sting some of the smallest prey they clamp on to ..pinchy dooods.  I offer water because I did see them drink ...finally.


Those are really cool setups. Very economical haha. I like them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot about the pic.  The setups aren't very pretty but the scorps seem real comfy in them, seem secure, they hide and look healthy.  And the male I mentioned there in the post has matured and I've bred 3 females since.  I worry about trogs not being exported from Africa someday so I might as well try to get babies.  To me, a nice, big desert species:drool: .  But it might be one where some usually either like them or they don't.


----------



## Taryllton (Nov 30, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Thanks, I forgot about the pic.  The setups aren't very pretty but the scorps seem real comfy in them, seem secure, they hide and look healthy.  And the male I mentioned there in the post has matured and I've bred 3 females since.  I worry about trogs not being exported from Africa someday so I might as well try to get babies.  To me, a nice, big desert species:drool: .  But it might be one where some usually either like them or they don't.


I like them. So much harder to find generally than paucidens. Pm me if you ever get babies you're trying to sell.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 30, 2009)

OK.  I'm confident we'll see babies and I will sell them cheap, spread the wealth!:razz:


----------

